# Western controller rebuild?



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

I saw a place that rebuilds your Western joystick controller for $60.00. Was wondering if anyone has had this done. Was thinking of having one done for a spare.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Normally you just replace the internal pc board.

But if you know where that place is let us know, $60 is cheaper than the board.


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

I found them on E-Bay under Western Plow controls. Their store name is Midwest Electronic Showdown. I am waiting to hear back from them to see what the rebuild entails, wheter they replace all the switches or just the defective ones.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

any news......i need a board for mine but all switches are good.


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

Dissociative;939609 said:


> any news......i need a board for mine but all switches are good.


I talked to them last season, they replace all switches and repair any broken traces whatever those are. I still have one sitting here that needs to be sent out and repaired.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

so if i de-soldered my switches and kept them i get 4 new ones for 60?..LOL


----------

